# Propagating Hops - South Australia



## Frank

Hi Guys
As a step on from the Hop Madness thread.
Has anyone in SA *not* winter pruned their Hop Plants yet.
I have access to a commercial nursery with large glass houses etc in the Adelaide Hills. If any locals are willing to donate their above ground dormant prunings to me, or rhizomes, I will propagate these up in the glasshouse and give away to AHB members (_for a long neck_)  . 
At this stage, if I receive anything, they will only be for pick up only, as they would be green growing in pots, and not able to post.

I have recently purchased some rhizomes from Gilbrew at a good price, so do not have any prunings of my own that I can offer.

Thanks
Boston


----------



## fraser_john

Boston,

what a great offer! Shame I do not have anything to give away....yet!

Hopefully someone will get some stuff to you and you will be able to propagate the crappa out of them so we can all benefit!


----------



## kirem

If your serious, we might be able to come to an agreement.

My hop nursery is in the Adelaide Hills. Not sure how you will go with dormant bines, but I can probably spare a slice of each rhizome variety.

These are the varieties I have and will be digging up in a few weeks to split up;

Goldings
Cluster
Victoria
Tettnang/Ellass(er) -not sure of the variety
Cascade
Chinook
Perle
Columbus
Precore de Bourgogne
Tardiff de Bourgogne
Mt Hood
Nugget
Wurtenberg(er)

I have swapped for Vienna Gold, Hallertau, Herbruck(er) and maybe a few others. I am looking for willamette, as mine died. these probably won't be big enough to divide this year.


----------



## braufrau

Well our POR and cluster still have sticks above ground ... but I don't think I can beat kirem's offer.
I'd definitely grab some of those varieties for a long neck!

Hey Kirem ... do you have pickies of your hop garden?


----------



## Frank

Thanks Kirem

I am serious. I am keen to produce as many as possible for distribution to AHB.

Next time you are in the Adelade Hills I could meet up with you to discuss the potential.

Send me a PM and we can work something out. 

I work in Viticulture and propagate vines as well. From all my readings Hops seem to be a hardy and vigorous little 'weed', so I am keen to learn as much about propagating and growing Hops as I can.

If anyone else still has Bines let me know and I will propagate them up.

Thanks


----------



## domonsura

I have some cluster/POR/and Hallertau rhizomes that are all still in pots and should be a decent size......happy to offer them up for the chop chop to share as long as I get some back to continue along with (was what i was planning anyway but you're probably better at it than I am). I also just had a little look at my 'dormant collection' of my cuttings from last year and if they come back up there will be some available which i will swap for a beer (token price). I was planning on making a sh*tload of cuttings available this year at $10 each to cover time/pots/effort etc but the plan got knocked on the head when our house went up for sale earlier this year just at the wrong time - instead of being able to raise more mother plants to take clones from, I all of a sudden had to stop my little plan after taking 20 odd cuttings. Not sure how many will come back but we'll see.
Send me a PM Boston, we'll see if you can do anything with my pot-bound friends..


----------



## Frank

Braufrau, Kirem and domonsura.

PM's sent.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies

I'd be interested for my own garden of course, and may have some thing to offer next year all things growing well.
GB


----------



## kirem

braufrau said:


> Well our POR and cluster still have sticks above ground ... but I don't think I can beat kirem's offer.
> I'd definitely grab some of those varieties for a long neck!
> 
> Hey Kirem ... do you have pickies of your hop garden?



I might have some old pics. They are at my parents place in the Hills and as I live in Mildura it is not easy to organise photos.

I plan to meet up with Boston next time in Adelaide and get this rolling.

He has the skills and equipment to make this a goer.


----------



## Interloper

You can count on me for a few SA brewed longies for some hop cuttings. 

Great idea and very charitable suggestion.


----------



## drsmurto

My POR 'rhizome' is the size of a soccer ball with literally dozens of roots going in every direction, so I'm sure someone who knew what they were doing could grab quite a few rhizomes of it. Your welcome to cut a few of them off. I only took it out of the pot on Sunday. It was a freebie from Wally last year so am happy to Pay it Forward so to speak. 

Unfortunately my gardening skills are on par with my handyman skills so it will require someone else to either show me how or give my the Idiots Guide to Rhizome splitting with pictures a must......


----------



## jbirbeck

happy to particpate in the process. Going to dig mine up in the next couple of weeks and have a look at last years cuttings:

Chinook
Cluster
Wurtemburger
Columbus


----------



## jagerbrau

Im i but with no hops to swap, can arrange some thing i hope...


----------



## Glennza

Hi Guys,

I am in Adelaide and have only recently found this forum (don't know how I missed it) and it has reestablished my passion for brewing. I love the idea of growing hops in the garden and would appreciate it if someone could get me started with a decent rhizome.

I'm into London ales (Fullers, Youngs, etc) so would like to get Goldings or Fuggles. Also like LCPA and James Squire Golden Ale so Chinook might be in order.

I am a keen amateur horticulturalist and am happy to have a go at cultivating from cuttings so I can share-the-love next year.

Please drop me a p/m if you can help 

Glenn

Forgot to mention: Not looking for freebies (won't say no of course), happy to pay - just not eBay prices!


----------



## Frank

A couple of pictures of splitting rhizomes. All these will be available to AHB members in South Australia once they are growing.
Sorry about the PDF, my photos were too large to upload.

View attachment Pride_of_Ringwood_from_Wally.pdf


----------



## Frank

Just an update on how the propagations are going.
I have managed to receive the following hop varieties from Kirem, Braufrau and Wally. 
A couple of others who offered, found their hops too small to divide off once digging, so left them until next season.

Goldings
Cluster
Victoria
Cascade
Chinook
Perle
Columbus
Tardiff de Bourgogne
Mt Hood
Nugget
Wurtenberger
Pride of Ringwood

Only small samples of these varieties have been obtain for propagating, therefore only Pride of Ringwood and a few Cluster are available this year. As the hops are green growing in pots (this year), they can not be posted, must be pick up only.
The POR are starting to push through so I will want to start giving them out soon, before they get too big.
If any one has varieties other than listed above, I would like to obtain a small rhizome portion, a piece a small as 10mm is enough to get this started. If larger portions are available I will divide them down too, it is not too late to divide hops that are in the ground. If anyone needs help on division, I am happy to come around and have a look at your plants.
All of these hops plants will be available to AHB members for the cost of a long neck, this is not for profit and the goal is to have a one stop shop of all varieties to keep the price down.

This is a link to the Hop Plant Register.


----------



## braufrau

So next year I can have some goldings and cascade???

Ooooh! I can't wait!


----------



## fraser_john

braufrau said:


> So next year I can have some goldings and cascade???
> 
> Ooooh! I can't wait!



No kidding, cascade is one of my favs.....


----------



## drsmurto

I am more than willing to give my hop plants a haircut during growing season and donate the cuttings. I cut off the side shoots up to 1m off the ground last year but threw them in the compost.....


----------



## braufrau

DrSmurto said:


> I am more than willing to give my hop plants a haircut during growing season and donate the cuttings. I cut off the side shoots up to 1m off the ground last year but threw them in the compost.....




I feel sick!


----------



## anc001

Boston said:


> Pride of Ringwood and a few Cluster are available this year. As the hops are green growing in pots


The little plant you gave me the other day is enjoying the first few days of full sun here in the riverland, its still about 3 or 4 deg overnight, but signs of the sunny summer ahead already.

others who get one of this little chaps from you might be interested to know that the clear CD spindle covers are just the right size for that pot! Instant "glasshouse"


----------



## The7

What a brilliant idea! and a very kind gesture too. should there be any come available down the track i'll be up for it.


----------



## Frank

Update on AHB hop varieties, below is the list of hops I am currently propagating.
A big thank you to Kirem for all his donations.

Cascade
Chinook
Cluster
Columbus
Goldings
Hallertau
Hersbrucker
Mt Hood
Nugget
Perle
Pride of Ringwood
Tardiff de Bourgogne
Tettnang
Victoria
Vienna Gold
Wurtenberger

Are there any varieties that are currently available in Australia that are not on my list?
[Centennial, Williamette?]

With the weather warming up, I am happy to release the POR hops that I have avaialable in pots. In the next couple of weeks I will contact all who have registered interest in receiving hops and arrange delivery. Get a long neck of your finest ready.  
There is still quite a few POR available so if you are local and would like one, please register your interest.


----------



## braufrau

Wow! That's quite a list .. 

redhill brewery have willamette growing .. so it must be available somewhere.
I wonder if you sent them a really nice email explaining how community minded you were being if they'd oblige with some?

Prolly not. However, nothing ventured nothing gained.

I wonder if its worth putting out a "have u got?" message in the rare fruits society newsletter ... I'm a member and the next meeting is in november. What other varieties are worth asking for before I contact them?
Note, however, I tried to get curacao (the real bitter orange) this way and got a big fat blank! So its prolly a long shot, since hops aren't really fruit.
But anyway ... willamette and?? fuggles?

I could try the permaculture and sustainability forums too.


----------



## domonsura

Well what you'd do is approach them with "how about a swap?"


----------



## Frank

Hi Guys
I just sent a PM to those who have showed interest in a POR plant. If you don't receive a PM or there is anyone else that is still interested in a hop plant, please contact me. Still another 10-20 to give away.


----------



## Frank

Bump.
POR give aways. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## The7

Picked up my POR plants today, Thanks heaps Jeff. I cant wait to use the first crop, hopefully sometime next year.


----------



## Glennza

The7 said:


> Picked up my POR plants today, Thanks heaps Jeff. I cant wait to use the first crop, hopefully sometime next year.



Same here. Happy to have joined the hop collective, thanks to Jeff.


----------



## rich_4646

Any idea what;s causing this damage?

regards


----------



## Frank

rich_4646 said:


> Any idea what;s causing this damage?



It looks a bit like Light Brown Apple Moth damage (as a caterpillar). The damage actually looks a couple of weeks old. Have alook on the growing tips and new young leaves, the leaves may look like they have been folded in half and held with fine silk. If you find this, there will be a very small green caterpillar inside chewing the leaves. As you start to unfold the leaf the grub will move very quickly and fling itself away from the leaf, so keep your eyes open. Otherwise just squeeze the leaf together before it has a chance to get away.
Spray with a gentle insecticide such as Pyrethrum or any other grub spray you would use on your tomatoes. If yo don't find any in the tips, they may have allready passed through your garden and moved on, and you may not need to spray.


----------



## rich_4646

Boston said:


> It looks a bit like Light Brown Apple Moth damage (as a caterpillar). The damage actually looks a couple of weeks old. Have alook on the growing tips and new young leaves, the leaves may look like they have been folded in half and held with fine silk. If you find this, there will be a very small green caterpillar inside chewing the leaves. As you start to unfold the leaf the grub will move very quickly and fling itself away from the leaf, so keep your eyes open. Otherwise just squeeze the leaf together before it has a chance to get away.
> Spray with a gentle insecticide such as Pyrethrum or any other grub spray you would use on your tomatoes. If yo don't find any in the tips, they may have allready passed through your garden and moved on, and you may not need to spray.




Thanks.....I used a general purpose pyrethrum trigger spray so hopefully this will work.

regards


----------



## mercle

Hi,

Is this idea still going? I would be interested in trying to get hold of a couple of varieties and starting something like this in Melb.

The varieties listed, I already have a few of, but the ones I would be interested in are-

Cascade
Hersbrucker
Nugget
Tardiff de Bourgogne
Tettnang
Victoria

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm keen to propagate and share with others on the forum for no cost (other than postage if required).

Cheers


----------



## Frank

mercle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this idea still going? I would be interested in trying to get hold of a couple of varieties and starting something like this in Melb.
> 
> The varieties listed, I already have a few of, but the ones I would be interested in are-
> 
> Cascade
> Hersbrucker
> Nugget
> Tardiff de Bourgogne
> Tettnang
> Victoria
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm keen to propagate and share with others on the forum for no cost (other than postage if required).
> 
> Cheers


Yes, this is still going. The results are here. I am happy to help if distribution will continue in Victoria.


----------



## mandrake

Hi All,

I am desperately trying ot find where I could find hop cuttings in the Sydney area.

If anyone has any leads for me I would be eternally grateful, well at the very least I'd toast to you with the first beer from the batch!

Mant thanks


----------



## dans6401

mercle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is this idea still going? I would be interested in trying to get hold of a couple of varieties and starting something like this in Melb.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm keen to propagate and share with others on the forum for no cost (other than postage if required).
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
Would love to try my hand at growing hops. If you have any spare rhizomes will happily purchase some of you mercle. Once i get them going will propagate and continue the sharing with others.


----------



## matho

you can try this ebay seller i got my first rhizome from him and he is a AHB member

chinook rhizome

and $12 + postage isn't bad for rhizome's

cheer's matho


----------



## dans6401

cheer's matho :icon_cheers: 
Purchased!


----------



## Frank

Guys
I still have some Victoria and Pride of Ringwood available here, if you are interested.


----------

